# Scheduled ride, no show all the time



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Three days in a row now, I have a scheduled ride around 6 AM to go to the airport, and every single freaking one of these people is a no-show. I text them, I called them, nothing. I’m getting real tired of this especially since a ride to the airport from my area is $20 in my pocket. 😡😡


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Are you waiting it out and no showing them?
I dont take those but got one slipped in on me
and I noshowed them and got $29


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you waiting it out and no showing them?
> I dont take those but got one slipped in on me
> and I noshowed them and got $29


On Lyft or Uber?

From what I understand Uber pays the full fare cancelation on reservation or scheduled rides but Lyft doesn't.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> especially since a ride to the airport from my area is $20 in my pocket


It's the same amount for me too, from where I usually park in the AM to the airport........I find "reservations" as I see them called now are more often no shows than regular pings. Especially on a 5.00 rating.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> On Lyft or Uber?


On Lyft … I just wait til I can cancel, do it and drive away.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> On Lyft … I just wait til I can cancel, do it and drive away.


------------------------------------
Are you listing the trip as a "NO SHOW" or just cancelling ? 
If Lyft is stiffing you out of the NO SHOW fee, I would stop taking them.. Lyft used to send out a trip schedule list and a driver signs up for the trip.. Some of the trips were for the next day.. If this is what you are talking about, I would stop signing up for them.. I have found that some pax will call for an Uber and a Lyft and whoever gets there first or is cheapest will get the trip.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> On Lyft … I just wait til I can cancel, do it and drive away.


--------------------------
If you cancel, you cannot leave any comments.. Find a way to give a reason for the cancellation.. With Lyft there should be a drop down that gives reasons for the cancellation.. At the very bottom of the page is a HELP.. Use it to list NO SHOW..


----------



## mrchris (Aug 15, 2016)

I do pretty good with scheduled rides, almost always airport rides. However I've noticed that about 1 in 6 will just "disappear" not cancel, not reschedule, just evaporate but immediately get a higher value ride pinging. 

Interestingly a week ago Saturday I had one, on Lyft. The "general area" address was very close to a friend of ours. I parked in a park-n-ride about 1/4 mile away about 15 minutes before the scheduled ride as it was the first trip in the morning and pickup was 4:30am. I get a text saying "time to go online to pickup XXXXXX" and it was our friends name, who I knew was headed out with her kids for mid-winter break. 

I park in her driveway, and before I got the ping for the scheduled ride, it just disappeared from my list of scheduled trips in the app. She walks out and sees me, not originally knowing it was me (she'd never ridden with me as a Lyft before). She says "why you cancel?" and I was like asking her the same. She got a text saying "your ride was canceled as there were no drivers available for your ride" as I was sitting in her freaking driveway??? 

What is interesting though is I immediately got pinged for a Lux XL 15 minutes further from the airport that would have been $90 instead of $30. It on the surface appeared that Lyft dropped the cheaper ride to assign the more valuable ride. 2 days later same thing happened again, not that I saw the rider this time, but just as the ping should have came in, ride disappears and a higher value ride comes through. That time I took the ride as now I was curious and had no way to contact the scheduled ride. This gal had a scheduled ride as well but it wasn't one I grabbed, either someone else did and decided to skip it at the last minute or slept in and didn't get online in time. Now with the friend I let the Lux XL go and gave her a ride for free as a friend as she would have been screwed otherwise, missing her and her kids flight to Florida. I figure if someone schedules a ride and I accept it, then damnit the honest thing to do is take the ride. I understand from a business perspective if you can only service 1 out of 2 rides in an area the higher $$$ one makes business sense but..... Leaving people that scheduled rides to find out literally at the last possible second they aren't getting a ride... Well that's pretty poopy. 

I took screenshots and the friend sent me screenshots from what she received as well as time stamped screenshot of me sitting in her driveway at the correct address. Lyft support sent me a canned email that said "scheduled rides are not guaranteed" and when I sent the screenshots and pushed back I got crickets, no explanation, no "we'll look into it" just crickets.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> On Lyft or Uber?
> 
> From what I understand Uber pays the full fare cancelation on reservation or scheduled rides but Lyft doesn't.


That was on an uber ride but I had one they slipped in on me and noshowed it and just got my 3.78
They really do suck bdd
I got this surge this morning though








It made me all warm and fuzzy 😉


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lyft, undoubtedly, did what's best for Lyft, all the while expecting you to do what's best for the community...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Lyft is a bunch of assholes.

They allow pax to schedule trips when they don't have any drivers around.

Then they charge double Uber's rate to airports, figuring pax is desperate enough to pay twice as much.

When I get these pax on Uber, they are surprised about the rate and availability of drivers. I said you often have to have both apps to compare rates and availability of drivers. But since most drivers run both if there are no drivers on one platform, there's usually just no drivers. If you book one on Lyft, just to see them driving away 😄

However there are more drivers on Uber, more likely to get the next available one there.


----------



## Rideshare grinder (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Lyft is a bunch of ******.
> 
> They allow pax to schedule trips when they don't have any drivers around.
> 
> ...


Lyft drivers drive away cause they get sniffed by Lyft. They take 50% or more of the charge and no surges. The drivers started to play around . And Lyft is still sending these surveys trying to figure out why their drivers not picking up pax and Uber drivers picking em up.
It's a hard one


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

how much does Lyft pay for no show on reserved rides?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> how much does Lyft pay for no show on reserved rides?


Tree fiddy?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

No showing schedule rides is more profitable than doing them, at least I remember it being 10 bucks per no show.

Long trips are a different beast, still though, no gas spent 10 bucks or 20 bucks for gas spent?


----------

